# error: could not load image! MP377



## erzteufele (17 Dezember 2009)

was kann ich tun ?

Auf dem Panel steht nur
BootCE MP377
Version: xyz
Mac: xyz

Enabling Update mode...
Loading image from flash...
error: could not load image!...
Waiting for image update...

komm ich so überhaupt irgendwie auf´s panel drauf ?
hab eigentlich elles probiert ethernet ... bringt mir nichts keine IP
MPI / Seriell funzt nid 

Idee ?

Grüße erzi


----------



## thomas_1975 (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hast du es schon mit einem Urladen probiert ?
Ich denke das Zauberwort heißt PPI-Multimasterkabel.
Damit sollte es eigentlich gehen, hatte gerade ein ähnliches Problem, ein
TP 270 ließ sich nicht mehr bedienen, habe dann über die MPI ein Urladen durchgeführt, und wie es der Teufel will "Stromausfall" es ging gar nichts mehr, erst mit dem PPI Kabel hat es funktioniert, du solltest dir aber ne Menge Zeit nehmen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> MPI / Seriell funzt nid



Das 377 hat doch gar keine normale serielle Schnittstelle mehr zum Laden?

Wie Thomas schreibt brauchst du das PPI-Kabel. Dann kannst du über WinCC-Flexible das Image neu aufspielen.

Ich hatte aber mal das gleiche Problem durch eine zerschossene Speicherkarte im MP. Speicherkarte raus und das Ding hat neu durch gebootet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (17 Dezember 2009)

@Blockmove
hab keine speicherkarte drinnen 

@thomas_1975
ja ppi ... ich hab hier nur ein USB->PPI adapter und den kann ich nicht auswählen d.h. ja ich muss jetzt aus meiner krusch kiste einen alten rs232->ppi adapter aussuchen

und wie mache ich dann urlöschen ? das bild hängt ja so mit den fehlern beim hochfahren 

ich versuch´s morgen mal^^

habe jetzt das 12" bild auf ein 6" panel geschrumpft... wen wunderets man erkennt nichts  hab jetzt nur die paar sachen die man braucht auf dem kleinen ding ...scheiß geldpolitik als ich meinem chef sagte das des teil 2800 (liste) kostet ... 

also ich such morgen mal das rs232->ppi und wie dann urlöschen funtzt... mal schauen soviele schalter gibts ja im flex nid ^^ 

ps: kam grad von der weihnachtsfeier gab entenbraten gefüllt mit semmel, rotkraut, feldsalat und spinat knödel 

grüße erzi


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2009)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
WinCC-Flex -> Betriebssystem aktualisieren -> Image auswählen -> *AUF WERKSEINSTELLUNGEN ZURÜCKSETZEN *wählen -> Start


Und dann hast du viel, richtig viel Zeit 
Bis alles wieder drauf ist, kann dass gut über eine Stunde dauern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (18 Dezember 2009)

so wenn ich dies mache kommt bitte booten sie es über device->dingsbums also vom OS aus neu ... ja klar das geht aber nicht !?! und wenn ich so neu boote macht es auch nichts! ...

also geht gar nichts


----------



## thomas_1975 (18 Dezember 2009)

hast du bei dir den Gerätestatus schon anzeigen lassen ?
gruß Thomas


----------



## erzteufele (18 Dezember 2009)

wenn ich auf gerätestatus gehe kann keine verbindung aufgebaut werden!

wenn ich das häckchen auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen setzt und dann auf gerätestatus klicke kommt 'bitte booten die das simatic-bediengerät über den dialog "op properties".register "device" neu'

und das kann ich ja nicht machen weil es ja überhauptnicht hochbootet....


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2009)

Boote zuerst das OP und starte zeitversetzt das Übertragen.
Man muss den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen damit die Kommunikation zwischen Bootloader und WinCC flex. klappt. Braucht manchmal ein paar Versuche.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann kannst du das Ding einschicken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomas_1975 (18 Dezember 2009)

ohne Verbindung zum Bediengerät geht erstmal gar nichts.
Vielleicht noch ne möglichkeit,
ich habe bei meinem Problem das reguläre ProSave genutzt und nicht aus 
WinCCFlex heraus. 

hoffe das es funzt,

viel Glück Thomas

P.S.:habe mit dem tech.Support telefoniert dort wurde gesagt, daß ein Urladen von neueren Panels nur npoch über Ethernet gehen soll, ich weiß aber nicht mehr welche Panels es waren.


----------



## erzteufele (18 Dezember 2009)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> ohne Verbindung zum Bediengerät geht erstmal gar nichts.
> Vielleicht noch ne möglichkeit,
> ich habe bei meinem Problem das reguläre ProSave genutzt und nicht aus
> WinCCFlex heraus.
> ...



das mp377 geht nur noch über ethernet 


ich versuchs jetzt noch mit dem "richtigem zeitpunkt" wenn´s nich klappt werd ich´s halt weg schicken müssen ...


----------



## erzteufele (21 Dezember 2009)

ok, ich hab´s ^^ hab mal wieder mit siemens getelt 

man sollte die pg/pc schnittstelle auf tcp/ip stellen nicht tcp/ip(auto) am besten noch in einem netzwerk nur alleine mit dem panel ip vom pg auch manuell zugewiesen nicht über dhcp ...

dann hat es funzioniert :TOOL: jetzt geht wieder alles 

aber kann mir einer sagen warum das nach ca. 2 jahren laufzeit von jetzt auf nachher passiert ?

grüße erzi


----------



## Paule (12 März 2010)

*Erfahrungsbericht*

Wollte heue mein MP377 übertragen, kam die Meldung falsche Firmware.
OK, machst halt wie schon so oft ein UP-Date. 
Nach einer halben Stunde stand es bei 4 von 11, das kann doch nicht sein. 
Kam mir die glorreiche Idee, steckst eine Speicherkarte von einem anderen Gerät und machst Restore, dann ist die Firmware auch drauf und es geht schneller. 
Also drücke ich Abbruch und das Unheil begann. :shock:


erzteufele schrieb:


> Enabling Update mode...
> Loading image from flash...
> error: could not load image!...
> Waiting for image update...


"Rien ne va plus" , Nichts geht mehr.
OK, war klar Urlöschen angefordert.
Profibus geht nicht!
Ethernet geht nicht!
Seriell geht nicht!
USB geht nicht!


erzteufele schrieb:


> wenn ich auf gerätestatus gehe kann keine verbindung aufgebaut werden!
> wenn ich das häckchen auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen setzt und dann auf gerätestatus klicke kommt 'bitte booten die das simatic-bediengerät über den dialog "op properties".register "device" neu'
> und das kann ich ja nicht machen weil es ja überhauptnicht hochbootet....


Genau.
Ich bekomme langsam die Kriese. :twisted:
Siemens Hilfe steht > Update nicht unterbrechen > na toll, warum gibt es eigentlich an dieser Stelle den blöden Button? :sw4:
Da waren nun schon mal 2,5 Stunden rum. 
Also schaute ich im Forum und siehe da, Erzteufele hatte genau das gleiche Problem.


erzteufele schrieb:


> man sollte die pg/pc schnittstelle auf tcp/ip stellen nicht tcp/ip(auto) am besten noch in einem netzwerk nur alleine mit dem panel ip vom pg auch manuell zugewiesen nicht über dhcp ...


Klasse, andere Einstellung und es sollte gehen. :sm2:
War aber nix. 

Aber dem Ziel schon etwas näher noch weiter probiert.
Klar war Ethernet, aber nicht TCP/IP (Auto).
Nach weiteren 30 Minuten:
Schnittstelle auf *ISO Ind. Ethernet*
bei ProSave *irgendeine IP-Adresse* einstellen
und die *Mac-Adresse vom Gerät abschreiben* und eingeben.
Urlöschen > Bingo. :s17:
Was für ein erfolgreicher Tag. 
Aber an dieser stelle Danke Forum und auch dem Erzteufele der mich sehr nahe an das Ziel gebracht hat.


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2010)

aha das problem gibt´s also öfters *grins*

schön das es geklappt hat


----------



## TopTyp (19 November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe eigentlich das identische Problem welches auch erzteufele und Paule haben. Der einzige Unterschied ist das es bei mir auch nach allen Einstellungen NICHT funktioniert.:evil:

Hier nochmal meine Einstellungen: 
- PG\PC auf Simatic s7 -> "Netzwerkarte" TCP IP ( nicht auto)
- Feste IP auf Computer vergeben
- Prosave = Panel eingestellt und auf Ethernet
- IP im gleichen netzt eingesetzt ( egal welche)
- Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen
- Mag eingegeben
- und ab dafür ( nichts passiert stundenlang)
?????????????

Könnte es daran liegen das ich jetzt mit ProSave V10.0.1.0 arbeite???
Auf jedenfall habe ich immer den gleich screen wenn ich auf Update OS gehe. ( welcher sich auch nach stunden nicht ändert) :

Bitte Booten sie das Simatic Bediengerät über den dialog "op properties" register "device" neu.

Und wie die beiden es schon sagten: sehr witzig das würde ich gerne wenn ich irgendwas am Panel machen könnte!!!!!!:evil:

Hat jemand nochmal ne Hilfestellung ich verzweifle langsam!???


----------



## JesperMP (19 November 2013)

Machst du es in den richtigen Reihenfolge ?

Panel ausschalten.
Panel einschalten, und beim booten MAC adressee notieren (oder von der Rückenseite lesen).
Panel ausschalten.
PC Anschliessen und PG/PC auf TCP/IP.
Prosave auf OS Update Bild den richtigen Image spezifizieren.
Prosave "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" wählen.
Prosave auf OS Update Bild MAC Adresse eingeben.
"Update OS" aktivieren.
Panel einschalten.

edit: Habe es etwas ergänzt.


----------



## TopTyp (19 November 2013)

Hallo JesperMP,
ja habe das Panel immer erst gestertet nachdem ich auf OS Update gegangen bin hab auch alle anderen Varianten durch.
Der ganze Kram hat mich echt schon ordenlich stunden gekostet.

Kann es damit was zu tun haben, dass ich win 7 habe und 64 bit????
oder muss man doch ein Crossover benutzen und kein normale Patch?? ( obwohl im Handbuch steht das es egal ist)

Ist das Image entscheident?? Weil eigentlich muss das Panel ersmal wieder LEBEN dann kann ich doch immernoch die richtige zum Programm passende image bzw. update  drauf laden oder nicht!?


----------



## JesperMP (19 November 2013)

TopTyp schrieb:


> Kann es damit was zu tun haben, dass ich win 7 habe und 64 bit????


Denke ich nicht.



TopTyp schrieb:


> oder muss man doch ein Crossover benutzen und kein normale Patch?? ( obwohl im Handbuch steht das es egal ist)


Ich denke nicht. Aber in zweifelsfall hast du sicher ein Switch das du dazwischen verbinden kannst. Z.B. den CPU wenn es mehrere Ports hat.



TopTyp schrieb:


> Ist das Image entscheident??


Nur das es passt auf den Panel Typ. Den genauen Version soll nicht das richtige sein. Obwohl das einfachste wäre den rigtige Version zu wählen.


----------



## TopTyp (19 November 2013)

Eventuell hilfte das ja weiter um mir zu helfen . Da hab ich mal fast alle relevanten Sachen zusammen gepackt.


----------



## TopTyp (20 November 2013)

:TOOL:    Es Funzt!!!!!!

Warum kann ich nicht genau sagen gehe allerdings davon aus das es was damit zu tun hatte das ich zwei Netzwekkarten habe. Nachdem ich mal probehalber das WLan ausgeschaltet hab und die andere Karte auf disable gesetzt hab ging es.
 Ob das jetzt genau der Grund war oder reiner Zufall weiß ich nicht. Naja es geht endlich und danke für die hilfe........

gruß TopTyp


----------

